# B&W Flowers



## danski0224 (Jul 3, 2016)

Well, we have a thread specific to flowers elsewhere... so now there is one here for B&W flowers.


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2016)

Very nice series. I especially like the 2nd picture.


----------



## danski0224 (Jul 4, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice series. I especially like the 2nd picture.



Thanks. I like that one too.


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## danski0224 (Jul 17, 2016)

Some new ones


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 10, 2016)

B&W from color


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 27, 2016)

Not much happening here....


----------

